# Giving Away My Katos



## DamageInc (Apr 1, 2018)

After being in the knife game for too many years now, I've decided to downscale and only keep the bare essentials. It's been getting out of hand and I figured I would have to let these go sooner or later.

I have two Kato knives, a 210mm workhorse gyuto and a 185mm workhorse nakiri that I will be giving away. Write a comment and I'll pick two winners tomorrow. You pay for shipping.


----------



## Omega (Apr 1, 2018)

Well, if it's NOT April Fools, why not. I'd be down.


----------



## Brucewml (Apr 1, 2018)

Wow!!!!! I definitely will try!!! Eye on the Nakiri!!!!


----------



## Vancouverguy (Apr 1, 2018)

Down if its not april fools lol


----------



## jimbob (Apr 1, 2018)

Ha **** it, you gotta be in to win!


----------



## Micioarch (Apr 1, 2018)

Very interested


----------



## Matus (Apr 1, 2018)

This MUST be April fools, buts just for the case it isnt ... [emoji3]


----------



## Jovidah (Apr 1, 2018)

Likewise... if it's not a joke I'll throw my name in the hat for the gyuto!


----------



## daveb (Apr 1, 2018)

You've a twisted sense of humor - but I like it. Almost as much as I like that nakiri....


----------



## nevrknow (Apr 1, 2018)

In for the joke too


----------



## bkultra (Apr 1, 2018)

Is it wrong if I delete all the posts but mine? Either way happy April Fool's Day and Easter.


----------



## ynot1985 (Apr 1, 2018)

Happy April fools


----------



## Bensbites (Apr 1, 2018)

Incase that not an April fools joke, I would love one of them. I am just a lowly home cook, who is making handles to pay for my knife problem. This would be the be by far and away the nicest knife in my bar.


----------



## pjotr (Apr 1, 2018)

You never know...


----------



## Bensbites (Apr 1, 2018)

bkultra said:


> Is it wrong if I delete all the posts but mine? Either way happy April Fool's Day and Easter.



Dont forget to lock the thread afterwards


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Apr 1, 2018)

Im in, the best prank would be if its not a joke!


----------



## retfr8flyr (Apr 1, 2018)

Count me in, if this isn't just an April fools joke.


----------



## chinacats (Apr 1, 2018)

What joke? In in!


----------



## Choppin (Apr 1, 2018)

Happy April fools

Aaaand... I want the nakiri!


----------



## Barmoley (Apr 1, 2018)

April fools, April fools, good one....


----------



## Seth (Apr 1, 2018)

Send them along and I'll pick one for myself and pay forward the other. Remember how knifenerd would rehab knives and donate them to poor culinary students. Notwithstanding Ayn Rand, I love the idea.
~s


----------



## Nuts63 (Apr 1, 2018)

Happy Easter ,


----------



## Thorndahl88 (Apr 1, 2018)

Happy aprils fools. 
just in case, i would love to get my hands on the gyotu


----------



## parbaked (Apr 1, 2018)

I'd like the gyuto...no foolin'


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 1, 2018)

Either one ...


----------



## pd7077 (Apr 1, 2018)

Happy Easter and/or April fools &#129322;


----------



## Marek07 (Apr 1, 2018)

&#129300;&#128540;


----------



## valgard (Apr 1, 2018)

:rofl2:


----------



## DaveInMesa (Apr 1, 2018)

Well, if it's a trap, you picked the right bait. It's the only way I'd ever get my hands on a Kato.


----------



## Godslayer (Apr 1, 2018)

DamageInc said:


> After being in the knife game for too many years now, I've decided to downscale and only keep the bare essentials. It's been getting out of hand and I figured I would have to let these go sooner or later.
> 
> I have two Kato knives, a 210mm workhorse gyuto and a 185mm workhorse nakiri that I will be giving away. Write a comment and I'll pick two winners tomorrow. You pay for shipping.



Nakiri please and thank you  :knife: she looks like a beast


----------



## gaijin (Apr 1, 2018)

The best april fools trick would be to actually give them away...  

Especially the gyuto, to me. :idea2:


----------



## Jville (Apr 1, 2018)

My mom said, she thought i was born on tbe day after April's fools. Ive wanted a kato for a long time. Id be extremely grateful for either. Plus my bday is near:doublethumbsup:


----------



## strumke (Apr 1, 2018)

In, lol!


----------



## aaamax (Apr 1, 2018)

Oh my, count my sorry-ass in as well.


----------



## larrybard (Apr 1, 2018)

Would love the nakiri, but be delighted with either. (And it doesn't appear as if I need choose at this point.)

Thank you.


----------



## Lars (Apr 1, 2018)

This thread is only cool if it's actually a giveaway. The april fools joke is way too obvious to be cool.

..just saying..

Lars


----------



## TB_London (Apr 1, 2018)

Guessing April fools, but Kato has been on my want to try list for a while, but haven't had the funds or the speed needed.


----------



## Polycentric (Apr 1, 2018)

This knife thing is truly getting out of hand...


----------



## dwalker (Apr 1, 2018)

Hmmm.


----------



## pete84 (Apr 1, 2018)

Gullible isnt in the dictionary


----------



## Mingooch (Apr 1, 2018)

put me in for a chance at the work horse gyuto as I have wanted to try one, but never even held one. I will pass on the nakiri as I have one and dont use that style often. It should go to someone more worthy that would use it.


----------



## YG420 (Apr 1, 2018)

You're either the nicest guy in the world, or the cruelest lol


----------



## brooksie967 (Apr 1, 2018)

I'm in for the ride. I'll take both and a third knife if you're just throwing them away. This way I can give one to each of my kids


----------



## S-Line (Apr 1, 2018)

YG420 said:


> You're either the nicest guy in the world, or the cruelest lol



^This. But momma always thought me to believe the best in people. In for my mother! Gonna stay optimistic!


----------



## Andreu (Apr 1, 2018)

I have been on a hunt for a Kato or Shig nakiri for two weeks now and saw this. This might be a sign. I would very much appreciate it if you can include me in this. Thanks.


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 1, 2018)

Nice giveaway! I never win but it's always worth a shot.


----------



## Ivang (Apr 1, 2018)

hi! can you put me in? I so want to try a kato!


----------



## jklip13 (Apr 1, 2018)

Awesome I'm in


----------



## niwaki-boy (Apr 1, 2018)

Lol... in!


----------



## cschoedler (Apr 1, 2018)

I'll take a shot. Even if it is April fools day


----------



## NO ChoP! (Apr 1, 2018)

I have never tried a Kato. I feel ashamed...


----------



## echou (Apr 2, 2018)

It doesn't hurt to try I suppose :lol2: Happy Easter everyone


----------



## HRC_64 (Apr 2, 2018)

No longer april fools day?... I guess I'm in...


----------



## Casaluz (Apr 2, 2018)

I have always been curious about the Katos.Thank you for the generous offer.


----------



## riba (Apr 2, 2018)

DamageInc said:


> I've decided to downscale and only keep the bare essentials.


Hahahahaha


----------



## Gregmega (Apr 2, 2018)

Happy Easter. Katos to Cali. He is risen!!! I'm now a believer! Give that nakiri wings!


----------



## ramenlegend (Apr 2, 2018)

Cool! I'm in. What time's the drawing?


----------



## labor of love (Apr 2, 2018)

Sure, who wouldnt want a free kato.


----------



## DamageInc (Apr 2, 2018)

Now I'm sure most of you will have seen this coming.







Thank you for your participation in this cruel and unusual joke and have a happy Easter


----------



## Jovidah (Apr 2, 2018)

So you're only giving away the gyuto and not the nakiri? That's fine by me...


----------



## Thorndahl88 (Apr 2, 2018)

DamageInc said:


> Now I'm sure most of you will have seen this coming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ill give u ten Stars out of ten for the cutting skills and innovation.


----------



## Jville (Apr 2, 2018)

That joke was way to predictable, boo!


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Apr 2, 2018)

Is it too late to get in on this ? Or do I have to wait for 4/1/2019 (oh sorry EU ... 1/4/2019)

= ;-)


----------



## DamageInc (Apr 2, 2018)

MontezumaBoy said:


> Is it too late to get in on this ? Or do I have to wait for 4/1/2019 (oh sorry EU ... 1/4/2019)
> 
> = ;-)



The gyuto winner will be announced in 364 days.


----------



## Jville (Apr 2, 2018)

DamageInc said:


> The gyuto winner will be announced in 364 days.



That's kind of funny:biggrin:


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Apr 2, 2018)

That nakiri is the real jem. That knife changed a lot for me. My first keeper.


----------



## niwaki-boy (Apr 2, 2018)

Chicagohawkie said:


> That nakiri is the real jem. That knife changed a lot for me. My first keeper.



That was one night I got rewarded for being up way too late. Gotta get my lazy butt going and put a chestnut handle on it. Just sitting in a sad box waiting &#128546;


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 2, 2018)

DamageInc said:


> Now I'm sure most of you will have seen this coming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## panda (Apr 3, 2018)

rook rike kung fu font


----------

